# Scheduling question?



## Rock209 (Nov 19, 2021)

What's is 3&4 for consumables ?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 19, 2021)

Ask your tl.


----------



## Ultimate Floater (Nov 19, 2021)

At my store they refer to specific areas of grocery. I can’t remember exactly which areas, maybe meal essentials and breakfast. Or possibly snacks.


----------



## Gwanton1 (Dec 17, 2021)

GM I need to make a change to my schedule and have tried through the app is there someone in HR that I can talk to or a phone number


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 17, 2021)

Gwanton1 said:


> GM I need to make a change to my schedule and have tried through the app is there someone in HR that I can talk to or a phone number


Talk to your store’s HR. If you are talking about a shift that is already posted, you cannot change it yourself. If you need to change your availability, you can do it through myTime self service on a computer at your store. Either way, no one on this site can help you.


----------

